# Future Fursuiters of the World out there?



## FennictheFox (Feb 10, 2011)

Not sure if I should put this in the fursuiting section, but, is there anyone out there who's into fursuiting but doesn't have a suit just yet?

I definitely don't have one, I'll have to make one sometime later though. I want a suit SO bad!

But the basic gist of this forum is for those who have yet to suit and well, discuss! If you do suit, cool for you! Hope you stick around too. (Just hope there's more out there like me who really want to suit)

Also a question to those who do suit: What is it like?? What is the experience like? I'm very curious, and would like to know!

(It'd also be funny to make a little group of the "Future Fursuiters of the World" too! x3 Good idea?)


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a phobia of the things, actually.

So, no.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll suit someday, when I can afford to throw away $200+ on a suit.


----------



## Browder (Feb 10, 2011)

This _should_ go in Suits and Suiters, but I have no power in the Den.

And no, I will never ever suit.


----------



## FennictheFox (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll probably have to get this moved then..

EDIT:

Oh sweet! Someone moved it! Thanks mysterious topic mover!


----------



## Browder (Feb 10, 2011)

FennictheFox said:


> I'll probably have to get this moved then..
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh sweet! Someone moved it! Thanks mysterious topic mover!


 That would be Ratte. He's pretty much the shit.


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2011)

Browder said:


> That would be Ratte. *He's* pretty much the shit.


 
Wait I thought...

...Nevermind.


----------



## Browder (Feb 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Wait I thought...
> 
> ...Nevermind.


 
Ratte is a FTM transgendered individual.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2011)

I saw my name.

Hi, and yes, I moved it.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 14, 2011)

Hell yes going to suit it up very soon.


----------



## Karimah (Feb 14, 2011)

I love fursuits, they're really great and I am most certainly on the list of future suiters. I just finished my fursuit head in fact, and will be moving on to the legs of the actual suit soon. They're an expensive endeavor, but it's a huge personal project that pays off immensely as long as you're safe and smart about it.

I have worn a partial suit before (cosplay) to an anime convention and it was quite honestly one of the most fun experiences of my life.


----------



## Tango (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep. Hopefully I'll have one for FurFright this year.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 14, 2011)

Sure, I would love to do some fursuiting, I would just be going out around town to see how people would react.


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I'll suit someday, when I can afford to throw away $1,000+ on a suit.


 Fixed that fer ya.

Also I love my suits and I love suiting. Entertaining people is great and the anonymity suiting provides is pretty sweet.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 14, 2011)

Suiting is awesome if you do it right. I've made people cry, from happiness. I've yet to make someone cry from fear.


----------



## Aethze (Feb 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Suiting is awesome if you do it right. I've made people cry, from happiness. I've yet to make someone cry from fear.



The fear part would be what I dislike the most about fursuiting. Specifically, I like little kids and would hate to make a kid cry because they are scared of me.


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

Aethze said:


> The fear part would be what I dislike the most about fursuiting. Specifically, I like little kids and would hate to make a kid cry because they are scared of me.


 Then don't chase them around or force them to interact with you. Problem solved. Children love fursuiters, so unless you're a dick in fursuit by interrupting people going about in their lives or chasing kids around you'll be fine.

[video=youtube;VA6VeDA8o8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA6VeDA8o8c[/video]


----------



## Aethze (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Then don't chase them around or force them to interact with you. Problem solved. Children love fursuiters, so unless you're a dick in fursuit by interrupting people going about in their lives or chasing kids around you'll be fine.



Oh, I would never force interaction with anyone, so I guess I would be fine.


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

Also read the stickies kiddies.
Especially this one as a guide to fursuiting written by FayV: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86032-Fursuiting-Guide
And this one written by yours angrily, me: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS


----------



## Alstor (Feb 14, 2011)

Can't exactly suit now due to being too young and in high school. But when I hit college, I'm going to save up for one. It would be great to do volunteer work in it.


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Can't exactly suit now due to being too young and in high school. But when I hit college, I'm going to save up for one. It would be great to do volunteer work in it.


 I love suiting up to volunteer for animal shelters and animal welfare fundraisers.


----------



## Skystrider (Feb 14, 2011)

not a suiter yet but on the way, i dont make much cash but found a good deal on a partial for around 330 bucks, and the guy is working on it, also got a tail coming this week, very excited about that and plan to wear it just about everywere (non-job/church related) I go


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 14, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I love suiting up to volunteer for animal shelters and animal welfare fundraisers.


 Suiting up for fundraisers would be fun and I could see myself doing that in a few years. That is awesome Deovacuus


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 15, 2011)

Originally I was going to commission a custom one, but after seeing some nice premade suits from smaller (or not-so-small) makers going significantly cheaper, I decided to start shopping that market instead. :3c

There's tons of local suiters (at least a dozen, maybe two, and three makers I know of), plus events.


----------



## Deo (Feb 15, 2011)

Blues said:


> Originally I was going to commission a custom one, but after seeing some nice premade suits from smaller (or not-so-small) makers going significantly cheaper, I decided to start shopping that market instead. :3c


 I made sure to pick characters to make into fursuit that are almost all of one very common color for this reason. I can buy spare parts in black fur and be able to switch or add them onto my suits without any problems. And it is so much cheaper. And used heads used to go for super cheap, but recently the prices have slowly risen on old used heads to around the prices of a new head. I'm not sure why on that. >:\


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> And used heads used to go for super cheap, but recently the prices have slowly risen on old used heads to around the prices of a new head. I'm not sure why on that. >:\


 
Either the cos of basic materials like foam had gone up in price, or you are paying extra for a namebrand.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Aethze said:


> The fear part would be what I dislike the most about fursuiting. Specifically, I like little kids and would hate to make a kid cry because they are scared of me.


Don't worry about it. As a fursuiter you will not be want for attention. I say this all the time, I am practically a broken record, LET PEOPLE APPROACH YOU NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND. This is what furfags don't understand. They feel that it is a free ticket to hassle people. Now an experienced suiter knows when a person is happy and interested from afar and want to play, and someone that is not interested, but if you just go out someone will come up.



Deovacuus said:


> I made sure to pick characters to make into fursuit that are almost all of one very common color for this reason. I can buy spare parts in black fur and be able to switch or add them onto my suits without any problems. And it is so much cheaper. And used heads used to go for super cheap, but recently the prices have slowly risen on old used heads to around the prices of a new head. I'm not sure why on that. >:\


 Because furries are a bit dumb, pay more for name brand, or just overvalue a fursuit not understanding it is a used good.


----------



## Jack (Feb 15, 2011)

I will be getting my suit sometime this year, I'v already drawn up my designs, taken measurements & saved around $2000. Im going to try for mixed candy, or one fur all studios.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 15, 2011)

Jack said:


> I will be getting my suit sometime this year, I'v already drawn up my designs, taken measurements & saved around $2000. Im going to try for mixed candy, or one fur all studios.


 
Scribblefox is cool, but be prepared for a wait. 
I heard Mixed candy is mean, but I dunno. Can anyone back that up? I was planning to work with them but got told to hush and wait till quotes open.


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 19, 2011)

I might someday. I think it would be fun to create a metalhead lion suit, because I like to shred metal riffs on the guitar. Hell maybe I'll start a band that plays while in fursuit.

 Nah, that's pretty stupid isn't it?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 19, 2011)

Olaunn said:


> I might someday. I think it would be fun to create a metalhead lion suit, because I like to shred metal riffs on the guitar. Hell maybe I'll start a band that plays while in fursuit.
> 
> Nah, that's pretty stupid isn't it?


 
that sounds fun, but it depends on what you mean by "stupid" you can do it but don't cry troll if you get heckling for it.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I heard Mixed candy is mean, but I dunno. Can anyone back that up? I was planning to work with them but got told to hush and wait till quotes open.


 I only heard about them being very expensive. Nothing about mean, though. Got to ask around like you're doing now.

To be honest, MC has the most used suits in the fandom. Now, that's not exactly a bad thing, especially not for the company itself. But seeing the same style of suits in con videos gets to be annoying or boring.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 19, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I only heard about them being very expensive. Nothing about mean, though. Got to ask around like you're doing now.
> 
> To be honest, MC has the most used suits in the fandom. Now, that's not exactly a bad thing, especially not for the company itself. But seeing the same style of suits in con videos gets to be annoying or boring.


 I suppose mean was a bad word. something like...I guess very brunt and short with people


----------



## Alstor (Feb 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I suppose mean was a bad word. something like...I guess very brunt and short with people


 It's fine. Some people would find that mean. I'd guess if that was the case, then it would be due to the workload they have to do. It's a good thing their suits have good quality.


----------



## israfur (Feb 23, 2011)

I can definitely see myself in a fursuit some time down the road of life, I just wish I could afford one now.
Well... Okay maybe not now, I'd pay for college and THEN buy a suit xD


----------



## Mem (Feb 25, 2011)

I cant wait to get a fursuit! I'm gonna have to commission as money permits though. most of my extra money goes to my other hobby, tattoos. i'm hoping to find someone in May to do the head and tail for me, then later on have the same person do paws. I cant wait, I'm hoping to find more people in my area just to hang out with around town or at the park in our suits hehe. I dunno, just sounds fun to me.


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitreviews/


----------



## Jeter (Feb 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitreviews/


 
Thanks for posting this Deo.  After looking through the journal entries, I have to ask:  is it customary to tip a fursuit artist when you receive your completed suit and if so, what percentage is appropriate?  I saw this mentioned on one post and wondered how common it is to do so.

Thanks for any/all replies!


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2011)

I plan on buying a fursuit in the future, myself! I have since I was fifteen... so, about five years now. I just really need to save the money.

The only REAL issue I face is commissioning a squirrel suit that is to my liking. I mean, I barely have any examples to go by seeing as I've only seen a handful of squirrel suits in the fandom to begin with, and most of them are... not the best quality. (from what I've seen, that is)


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

Whatever you guys do, do not do anything stupid in/with it.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually I admit I too am an eventual future suiter. I love the idea of being able to appear as a character of mine for the artistic challenge. Plus while generally I dislike kids I can't help but smile from the interactions you see sometimes where the kids are really excited by the animals. In short as long as you don't abuse it, fursuiting is a fine (and fun looking) past time


----------



## Valence (Feb 27, 2011)

looks like fun, i wanna do it


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm also planing on getting a fur suit later this year.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

I wish i could find either enough money to commission a partial or find enough money to buy the fabric. But until then I'm just going to have to wait.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 28, 2011)

Mint said:


> I plan on buying a fursuit in the future, myself! I have since I was fifteen... so, about five years now. I just really need to save the money.
> 
> The only REAL issue I face is commissioning a squirrel suit that is to my liking. I mean, I barely have any examples to go by seeing as I've only seen a handful of squirrel suits in the fandom to begin with, and most of them are... not the best quality. (from what I've seen, that is)



Maybe you should look at citra suits as reference? They have similar tails to squirrels and everything.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm into suiting, don't have a suit yet. I need to send my measurements to someone, I just don't remember which ones I need to send and am too busy to ask.


----------



## Nae (Feb 28, 2011)

I also hope to be a future fursuiter. I'm in the process of making my own suit, but I suspect that with the speed (or more; lack off speed, I keep redoing things over and over and over again) I'm working right now it'll take a good amount of months for me to finish it. I don't mind tho, I can wait and I must say it's been suprisingly fun working on it so far.


----------



## Mint (Feb 28, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Maybe you should look at citra suits as reference? They have similar tails to squirrels and everything.



Good suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## Sef Highwind (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to be a future fursuiter once my partial is done by the end of March! I'm looking forward to getting into the suit for the first time as well as creating the overall character for Sef. The only thing I'm still trying to figure out is the outfit that I want to wear with it. I don't really know exactly what I should do let alone if my current clothing would suffice. Does anyone have any good pointers on the over all process of clothing for partials?


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm attempting to make a fursuit, too, but since I'm a n00b at furuits I'll pry sell it for a low price and gradually save up for a super good-qaulity suit someday...I'm dying for one.;_____;
Good luck on your fursuit quest!:33


----------



## JDFox (Mar 1, 2011)

I have just alloted $700 towards a fursuit, I've also contacted someone about a commission and am waiting in line for a spot to open.  The biggest reason I got into the fandom was because fursuiting just looked like so much fun.  And after having hung out with fursuiters on a number of occasions now, it just looks even more fun!  I cannot wait to get it commissioned and done.


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a feeling that, when I have children, one of them will turn out to be furry.

I don't know why, I am not even a furry, just call me paranoid 8l


----------



## JDFox (Mar 1, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> I have a feeling that, when I have children, one of them will turn out to be furry.
> 
> I don't know why, I am not even a furry, just call me paranoid 8l


 
Uhhhhh....yeah.....


----------

